# Sam & Gollum



## lossenandunewen (Jan 9, 2003)

i don't know if you guys got this before either, but doesn't it seem like the only reason Sam hates smeagol is because they seem to be fighting for Frodo's spot as "favorite servant" ?

it just always seemed to me that Sam was afraid that, yea, gollum might try to kill them, but also that Frodo would become more reliant and attached to him than to sam, after all sam has done for him. 

It just seems that way to me, lucky frodo. two people fighting for his masterhood


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh, I thought it was just because of the evil story the evil thief Bilbo Baggins told lots of little hobbitses. Whoops!


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 9, 2003)

No I really don't think Sam was too worried about that. I don't think Frodo ever really trusted Gollum/Smeagol completely and therefore would not have thought higher of him than Sam. He was only becoming attached to Gollum because he had no other choice if the quest was going to be completed.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 9, 2003)

There were alot of reasons that Sam hated Gollum. One being that he just hated everything about him, and because he saw Frodo develop more trust in him day by day, he got worried too. But crazy things are in Sam's mind, so we never know, but I dont think he was scared about loosing frodo to Gollum.


----------



## Ravenna (Jan 10, 2003)

I think that Sam was far more worried that Frodo's trust in Gollum would be betrayed, and about the physical and mental effect that this would have on his master. He also did not really ever believe that Gollum's promise 'by the precious' would hold him true, as indeed it proved not to in the end. In part I think that this is because, at that time, Sam had had no direct contact with the Ring and it's power over anyone who had borne it, and indeed, he is quite a naive character for most of the story, he may have had little real idea of exactly what the power of the ring could do at all, except in the most general terms.
Throughout the books, Sam's overriding concern is for Frodo's wellbeing, not his own. As he is suspicious of Gollum from the start, he is not, I feel, concerned so much for himself as for his beloved master.


----------

